# Another Brand New BMW 135m | Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi folks,

Here we have another stunning BMW 135m in Estoril Blue, the car was booked in for the Gtechniq Bronze Detail, with fabric guard, leather guard and matte dash, wheels coated with C5 and glass with W1.

Upon arrival is was a weeks worth or grime and dirt.


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

So on with the wash and wheel decontamination stage, first a pre wash applied to the car and rinsed this removed a lot of grime but still needed a thorough foaming to help breakdown the remaining dirt.


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

This was all rinsed and then washed 2bm and then fully decontaminated then re washed and dried again.

Once the car was fully dried I was about to take it into the unit when a lovely 63 plate blue Cayenne turn up for a quote for a correction detail and then protected with Gtechniq and also his new 335 touring on order, see keep your eyes peeled for these in up coming details :thumb:

Finally into the unit and airlined all the crevice's and inspected with the sungun, not much work tbh just spot correction with menz 203s in places mainly the bonnet and driverside.

The rest of the car was then hand polished with Gtechniq p2 in preporation followed by a panel wipedown then the C1 applied, this needed the 12 hr curing period before I could start applying the exo. so I got on with the interior and fabric guard on the matts and boot area, leather guard applied to all the leather then the matte dash applied.

Next up was the glass, polished and the ipa'd ready for the w1, 3x coats applied the front screen and 1 to the sides and 2 on the rear.


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

I called it a day there, and then the following morning I put the first coat of exo on and while the 3 hr curing period the wheels were removed and ipa'd ready for the c5 treatment, tyres dressed with 2x coats of t1.

After lunch the 2nd and final coat of exo was applied, I then applied c4 to the wiper arms, slam panel and engine bay.

At 4:30 I collected the client from the Local Station.

Final pics and 1 very happy customer :thumb:


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Detail | BMW 135m by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

And finally a little beading and sheeting video of the Gtechniq Treatment.


__
https://flic.kr/p/12319225125

*" Are you ordering a NEW '14' plate vehicle in March, or know somebody that is? Don't forget we're a Gtechniq Authorised Detailer for the South, so get in touch to enquire about the best Protection available."*

Many thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job and great pics :thumb: these cars tick one heck of a lot of boxes. hope the customer is/was happy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

gtechrob said:


> nice job and great pics :thumb: these cars tick one heck of a lot of boxes. hope the customer is/was happy.


Thanks Rob,

Yes he was very happy indeed, and I do like these myself too, stunning colour the estoril blue.

He sent me a email this morning to say he was mesmerised looking out his winter and the beading/sheeting last night :thumb:

Paul


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Unreal how that came up


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nice piccies customer should have been chuffed picking that up.

Not keen on the wheels though


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, stunning colour the Estoril blue, and the gloss that Gtechniq gives is awesome.

Paul


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

great turn around! :thumb: Really wish I would have got a 3door in this colour when the lease deals were going silly cheap! :wall:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks great! Love the colour! 

Also, it's an M135i, not a 135m! Particulars and all


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning! I have an M135i in Alpine White, doesn't look as good as EB but it's one awesome car! :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheers for the comments folks.

Paul


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Estoril Blue is one of the best colours on a performance BMW, you work show it off at it's best!
I bet the owner was over the moon!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazing colour! Great work


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, love the color.


----------



## Biglittlebera (Mar 27, 2013)

Always catches my eye the M135i

And you made this one look cracking


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks fantastic I may have to try some similar products on mine!


----------

